# Bay of Arcachon..Landes Aquitaine France



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We are taking an extended holiday trip next June, visiting Spain and Portugal,
we have never been to the lagoon and lakes north of the bay of Arcachon and wish to spend some time exploring the region en route.
Has anyone got any recommendations on sites in the lakes area, as well as the adjoining Atlantic coastline. The Shark and tuna fishing has particular appeal, and one of the reasons for visiting  

Regards MnD


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave;

There are a couple of good aires at Hourtin port to the north and Mimizan plage to the south (both in the c/s database on here).

Dune Du Pilat (or pyla) well worth a visit, theres also an aire there (in the c/s database)..

http://www.dune-pyla.com/english/welcome/index.php

Another thought, if you're hugging the coast on the way down, the Royan - Verdon ferry crossing is convenient but a bit pricey, I have a note that we paid £26 one way for a 6 mtr van back in 2003 8O .

http://www.montalivet-info.com/verdon-royan-ferry.htm

pete


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Pete, had'nt considered the ferry as an option we will probably use the roads, thanks for the info.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Archachon is a lovely little town well worth a day or two.

We used this site:

http://www.camping-arcachon.com/site_gb/accueil.html

which has a free shuttle bus from outside or an easy cycle or walk. It's a pleasant site in among the pine forests.

We also used:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1067

( the aire at the Dune de Pylat - directions etc)

There is a big aire at Hossegars about halfway down the coast towards Spain but it is full of windsurfers and I suspect busy all year. It's a big beach for windsurfers !

If you get down as far as Biarritz then Camping Ur-Onea is a good one :

http://www.uronea.com/gb.html

We enjoyed the area round les Landes. Take your bikes however - it has miles of very user friendly tracks.

G


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi mad 
we had 3 weeks on the south west coast last year loads of camp sites and aires there is a good aire and camp site next to leon lac and also one next to the beach at st giron plage see my photos
also have a look here http://www.tourisme-landes.com/Hebergement_Campings_Landes_2.html
chapter


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

A few years ago we stayed at a nice little site at La Hume ( just east of Arcachon) nice site nice village nice bar adjacent. Easy train access to Bordeaux.

Marie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks all for the input, towing the car along this time and taking the dogs abroad for the first time too has anyone fished the lakes there?


----------

